
Climate sensitivity is likely between 2.6C and 4.1C per doubling of CO2 - eitau_1
https://mobile.twitter.com/hausfath/status/1285937780246233088
======
lazyjones
More bogus claims from alarmists. Preindustrial levels are 260-270ppm, so
2.6C-4.1C warming at 530ppm would mean something like 1.6C-3.1C more increase
simply from going from 415ppm to 530ppm while from 260-270ppm to 415ppm we
warmed approx. 1C. Not remotely plausible and their "science" is apparently
averaging 3 carefully selected, uncertain lines while pretending CO2 is the
sole cause of warming or all other factors increase simultaneously (despite
many past contradicting climate changes).

Why don't we just draw a line from 1940 to today and claim we're warming
steadily (we've already "corrected" the peak around 1940)? Obviously, no
explanations are needed for this kind of "science".

------
perfunctory
This appears to rule out the optimistic 1.5C scenario.

